# The Ladder Theory; Thoughts?



## Ungweliante (Feb 26, 2009)

you should really read: The Ladder Theory


----------



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)

*(Copied from http://personalitycafe.com/enfj-forum-givers/2907-i-need-help-girl.html)*

I was just introduced to *the ladder theory* a couple of days ago and really wish to discuss it with the guys and girls here. The website is a couple pages of reading, but really worth it.

The basic idea is that females have 2 ladders; Friend Ladder and Real Ladder;










Men have only one ladder;










So the theory goes is that when females are viewing some men as *just friends*, that concept doesn't really exist to the man.


----------



## Kevinaswell (May 6, 2009)

I just can't apply to this my life at all >.<

I can't play


----------



## Psilo (Apr 29, 2009)

I'm no reresentative of the average female, but I can't relate to this. I only have the friends ladder with a relationship rung at the top.


----------



## Kevinaswell (May 6, 2009)

Psilo said:


> I'm no reresentative of the average female, but I can't relate to this. I only have the friends ladder with a relationship rung at the top.


Yea, agreed a lot...and all that fucking business doesn't apply to me whatsoever. Even drunk. Even if I convert it to guys.


----------



## Spooky (Oct 30, 2008)

From my experience, the ladder theory is true. I think women do classify men separately and once a guy is on the "friends" ladder, he won't be making a very easy transition to the other one. All of my female friends who I am attracted to, I have been romantically vulnerable to at some point in our friendship.


----------



## Omisoc (May 28, 2009)

I remember reading this haha. Definitely has some truth in there. Most of it brutal. It's very biased against women though.


----------



## vanWinchester (May 29, 2009)

I don't know. I read the theory some while ago and it completely bugged me. And neither does it really apply to me. To me it looks like a big pile of junk. But that's just me. :dry:


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

A girl showed it to me over a year ago. It applies to single people only. Yes sometimes it is a bit extreme at times, but the basis of it all is pretty well fact for the general populace of men and women. I especially hate Ninja Bitches. Look it up :happy:


----------

